# صلاة قبل الأكل



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*صلاة قبل الأكل*​*تباركت يا الله يا من تعولنا منذ حداثتنا وتهبنا خيراتك. وتهيئ الغذاء للجميع. لأن أعين الكل تترجاك وأنت تعطيهم طعامهم فى حينه. تفتح يدك فتشبع كل حى رضى. لك المجد والتسبيح والبركة والشكر على كل ما أعددت لنا من طعام. فتفضل يا رب وأبسط يمينك وبارك هذا الطعام الموضوع على هذه المائدة المعدة لغذاء أجسامنا وأرواحنا وقوة لحياتنا الجسدية. أمنح خلاصا ونعمة وبركة وطهرا لكل المتناولين منه. أرفع عقولنا اليك كل حين لطلب طعامنا الروحى غير البائد. أعطنا أن نعمل للطعام الباقى للحياة الأبدية وهب لنا نصيبا فى الاشتراك فى وليمتك السمائية. أمنحنا خبز البركة وكأس الخلاص وأملأ قلوبنا من البهجة والفرح. أنعم علينا بحياة مطمئنة هادئة. وسعادة فى النفس وصحة فى الجسد. علمنا أن نطلب رضاك فى كل شىء حتى اذا أكلنا أو شربنا أو عملنا أى شىء نعمله لمجد أسمك القدوس لأن لك المجد إلى الأبد. آمين.*​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## مسكين و غلبان (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*

أمييييييييييييين يا ربنا يسوع المسيح 
شكرا علي تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*



newman_with_jesus قال:


> امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح



آمين

ميرسى كتير ليك 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*



مسكين و غلبان قال:


> أمييييييييييييين يا ربنا يسوع المسيح
> شكرا علي تعب محبتك



ميرسى ليك 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## noor_cmdr (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*

ميرسي ألك والرب يحميكي


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*

*اميييييييييين 
وشكرااا على الصلاة الرائعة *


----------



## timon20080 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*

:t14::8_5_15::36_1_11:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*



noor_cmdr قال:


> ميرسي ألك والرب يحميكي


 
شكرآ يا نور

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*



ميري الالقوشية قال:


> *اميييييييييين *
> *وشكرااا على الصلاة الرائعة *


 
شكرآ يا ميرى 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*



timon20080 قال:


> :t14::8_5_15::36_1_11:


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*

صلاة لطلب الخبز السماوى اعطنا اياة يايسوع ولاتحرمنا من طعام الحياة الابدية  من لحم ودم  فهو خبز البركة وكاس الخلاص فكل مايعمل يعمل لمجد اسمك القدوس


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*

آمين

الله يا مسعد على الصلاة الجميلة دى

ميرسى جدآ ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## mado (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*

*سمعت من ابونا مكارى عظة اهمية الصلاة قبل الاكل
من اكتر حاجة لزقة فى دماغى ان الاكل دة جاى من ارض ملعونة علشان كدة لازم نطلب من ربنا انة يباركة 
ميرسى كتير على الصلاة الحلوة
وربنا يباركك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الأكل*

ميرسى يا مادو على التعليق و معلومة ان الاكل جاى من ارض ملعونة دى جديدة

ميرسى خالص ربنا يعوضك​


----------

